# How to fill low oil Ariens Sno-Tek 20model 939401



## Roy Taylor (Jan 11, 2020)

Okay so most motorized equipment there is a place to add oil. And usually it is labeled. I got this Sno-Tek from someone who died and had no manuals but I found one online and it wasn't helpful. I see where the dipstick is and it was empty. There is a place on the other side of engine in the same place where the oil is and it has a cap on it like you are not suppose to loosen it. (kind of dumb if you ask me) Likewise there is the same cap on top. (why it's there, who knows. not labeled of course). So am I suppose to put new oil in the dipstick hole? Sounds kind of dumb but maybe the manufacturer is. Can someone help me?


----------



## Roy Taylor (Jan 11, 2020)

*Model number...*

And yes I have a model number before 35000 before someone ask. I can't find an online manual for it either.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

You fill on one side and stop when the oil reaches the top of threds on the other


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

...and dont forget to locate the oil drain, and drain the old oil before adding new.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You fill it right from the fill/check tube if you have one.

Otherwise, as mentioned, most of these small engines are made for many scenarios and brands, thus most have multiple oil check/fill ports on each side of the block. Just pour in oil till it starts to come out of the threaded opening.

All Done...…. 


BTW, I only use 5W30 *Full Synthetic* in all my small engines


----------

